# Officer's commission



## Taptrick (27 Apr 2010)

I realized that some officers in the CF have yet to get a university degree... Unless one have risen from the non-commissioned ranks or is in the Continuing Education Officer Training Plan, how is that possible?  Under which circumstances a ROTP Ocdt can recieve his/her commission before completing his/her degree?


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Apr 2010)

How about by not being ROTP.  There are other entry programs, even if they are not currently open.


----------



## Taptrick (27 Apr 2010)

That's why I mentionned the CEOTP, but my question refers more specificaly to the ROTP...


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (27 Apr 2010)

_CFAO 11-6, Commissioning and Promotion Policy - Officers - Regular Force _ will answer your questions.  I don't believe that an ROTP OCdt can be promoted without a degree but you'll need to read the reference yourself as I don't have a copy at home.


----------



## Pusser (27 Apr 2010)

An ROTP officer cannot be commissioned without a degree.  It's an integral part of the program.  If an ROTP officer withdraws from the program for some reason he/she must transfer to another commissioning program in order to be commissioned.  I don't know how it's done now, but years ago, an ROTP candidate who failed out of school could still be commissioned under the Officer Candidate Training Plan (OCTP - now defunct).  However, they then became an OCTP officer and lost all their ROTP benefits (and gained the OCTP ones).


----------

